# removing the dash board



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone know how to remove the whole dash on a b14 sentra? i need to take it all off to reach the firewall to locate the fuel pump relay and replace it, i was messin with it earlier today but damn i couldnt figure out where to begin. thanks in advance


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I am not for sure of any short cuts but I am in the slow process of painting alot of my interior pieces I started seeing how to take the whole inside apart. Underneath the glove compartment on both sides are screws you'll have to get real low to see the where they are but you'll have to unscrew those and open up the glove compartment to unscrew latch and unhook those and pull the glove compartment off and do the same thing for the panel under the steering wheel. There are nuts on far right and left corners that need to be removed. You'll also need to remove the whole hvac/stereo area. Then look close to the windshield there should be two covers on each side of the vents for windshield defrosting flip those up and there should be nuts under these covers you'll need to unscrew those as well. Now This is what I seen to take it off there may be more un seen screws the only things I have is the glove compartment and the panel under the steering wheel off but i was looking around and that's what it looks like needs to be done. Also to avoid any airbags going off accidentally completely disconnect the battery and wait at least ten minutes so that the back-up capacitor must fully discharge.
What helped me out alot is the Haynes manual a lot of that info I got from the manual since I haven't actually done some of it myself. Hopes this helps some if not try and grab a Haynes manual chapter 11 should help you out a lot.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the panel underneath the steering wheel, when removed, should be able to let access the relays, without taking the entire dash apart.......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *the panel underneath the steering wheel, when removed, should be able to let access the relays, without taking the entire dash apart....... *


yes, this is true, but NissanTuner has the nissan's FAST program and he sent me a diagram of the fuel pump relay location, but the pic is at an angle and it seems as if tho its all the way in the back, lemme try to post the diagram...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

the relay should be in a far more accessable place than that.If you really need to remove the dash,You will need a special anti tamper airbag socket to remove the passenger's side airbag.I was rippin' this 96 200SX apart trying to break the dash out of the car(I was going for the wiring and didn't need the dash) and got everything but the airbag out before I decided to stop.You will need to remove the screws up by the windshield that are hidden by the small trim plates as well as removing the steering column trim and unbolting the dash from the column support bracket.There are other screws too, but it was 4 mos ago and I don't remember where they are.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well...now that that's posted, I guess that Nissan engineers must really hate people that work on cars.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ummm...why did the diagram switch to a pic of an Ewok?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *Ummm...why did the diagram switch to a pic of an Ewok? *


ok, lay off the pot buddy, let it down slowly




> the relay should be in a far more accessable place than that


thats exactly what i was thinkin, why they hell would they put it all the way in the back like that for?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i wonder how much nissan would charge to replace the relay? i wouldnt trust this type of job to a local shop(shops around here are not good with other ppls stuff and act stupid if something bad comes up)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I really do see an Ewok, Damnit! I haven't been smoking either. Maybe I should


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I see and Ewok too.........????????

-verno


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm at work now, and no damn Ewok...I see a diagram.Maybe my home computer just hates me.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Now I see the diagram! WTF?

-verno


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its been a diagram all this time yo, you guys' computers suck!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, but when you're a poor pizza delivery driver, a sucky computer is all you can afford


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh, and the ewok is still there.Haunting me like an evil little yard gnome.Laughing at me! He's laughing at me damnit! Make him stop!!!!!PLEASE!!! SOMEBODY MAKE HIM STOP!!!


----------



## 240SXBOB (Jul 2, 2004)

Does Anyone Own A 240sx Who Can Chat


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Fuel pump relay location depends on which engine you have. With the GA it is in the relay box. With the SR it is behind the dash:









This should be accessible by removing the panel below the steering wheel.

Lew


----------

